# CPC looking to work from home or Knoxville area



## gmcnew (May 27, 2008)

Contact me for resume.
I am a LPN and have managed care experience. I am a member of AAPC and have a CPC certification. Currently working as an auditor.
ginamcnew@yahoo.com


----------

